# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  [Nhãn - Label] Fresh Coming Soon Label Pack

## phimbovn

​_
Features_
1. Grouped Layers
2. 2 Pre-Defined Colors
3. Fully Customizable
4. Labelled Layers


_Graphics Files Included:_ Layered PSD

_Font used :_ Calibri


Bạn Download File dưới sẽ có những:

> .PSD file ; fully layered & editable.
> High-resolution JPG Preview file

[MEMDOWN]*Mr ESC* đã Upload trên 15 Server khác nhau nên các bạn *THOẢI MÁI DOWNLOAD* mà không lo LINK DIE 

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/0RFZWXJW/fresh-coming-soon-label-pack.rar_links
[/MEMDOWN]

[VIPDOWN]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=33[/VIPDOWN]

----------

